# Lima, Peru



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2021)

Jan 29 .- A row of about 300 portraits, each of them of a doctor who died from covid-19, impacts the passers-by who walk along the boardwalk of Lima, where the memorial to the Peruvian doctors who have fallen victims of this pandemic grows every day. This tribute located on the facade of the Medical College of Peru (CMP) began at the beginning of June 2020 with just 45 portraits, but since then it has not stopped growing to unsuspected limits and has already reached almost three hundred.

On average, every two days the Medical College must post a new portrait of a colleague who could not defeat the virus, that is the average mortality of Peruvian doctors since the health emergency began on March 6, 2020, when detected the first case.


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2021)

That is sad, mellowyellow, it shows just how serious it is
when so many doctors have died from it.

Maybe if every country did something like this, it would
stop all the nonsense about not wearing masks and also
stop mass gatherings of the discontented.

Mike.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2021)

Mike said:


> That is sad, mellowyellow, it shows just how serious it is
> when so many doctors have died from it.
> 
> Maybe if every country did something like this, it would
> ...


Yes I think it would Mike, we haven't got a clue.


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

How dreadful.  
It seems that there so much we don't know about this virus and the number of people it has taken.
I was absolutely shocked yesterday when Sky news reported 500,000 death toll in the Us.


----------

